# Comment se procurer l'Apple Tv rapidement...??



## stéphane33 (8 Octobre 2010)

Tout est dans le titre...
Y a t il des revendeurs plus "rapides" qu'Apple Store pour l'acquisition de la nouvelle Apple tv?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (8 Octobre 2010)

A priori disponible ce soir en 24h sur le site de la FNAC...



Laurent F


----------



## theangeloflove (8 Octobre 2010)

Tout depend de ta region et de ta mobilité....


----------



## stéphane33 (9 Octobre 2010)

Je suis sur bordeaux


----------



## theangeloflove (9 Octobre 2010)

Dommage, mais il me semble que sur lens, ils en ont de dispo, mais 900KM pour un atv, sa fait un peu loin....


----------



## stéphane33 (9 Octobre 2010)

Je l'ai commandé sur le site de la FNAC et livré en 24H!
Merci pour vos infos!


----------



## toph62 (9 Octobre 2010)

theangeloflove a dit:


> Dommage, mais il me semble que sur lens, ils en ont de dispo, mais 900KM pour un atv, sa fait un peu loin....



Effectivement à lens (62) chez iswitch il en avait de disponible ce matin... j'ai donc le mien. Pour info, ce magasin à un site internet du www.iswitch.fr

toph


----------

